# Erik Scott de Bie’s New Novel “Shadow of the Winter King” Unleashes the Darker Side of Heroic Fantas



## Scrivener of Doom (May 15, 2014)

Great review.

I've enjoyed Erik's work and your review of this novel makes me think I will enjoy it too. I'll look forward to reading it soon.


----------

